# Invitation



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got a call from Buffalo Bill Cultural Center. They would like to buy and present for sale some of my turnings at the Center. They promote handmade things from Kansas and anything with a western theme. I sent them several pictures and they want to see my birdhouses, peppermills, pens, bottle stoppers, pill holder and toothpick holder key chains. She said she would also be interested in platters with meadowlarks, buffalo's, etc. pyro'd on them. She said they would buy them if I can give them 25% to 30% discount of my price. I thought that is great because that is the commission for the art gallery and floral/craft store I display at now. The nice thing is they buy them from me out right so I don't have to worry about keeping track of things. She said they would order as needed. She said they have upwards of 200,000 or more visitors a year. So I am excited to see how this will work out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats great, Bernie.

You will have to come out of retirement, now..........LOL


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James. I asked the wife the other day coming home from visiting the grandson, "How did I ever have time for a full time job?":lol::lol:


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

BernieW said:


> Thanks James. I asked the wife the other day coming home from visiting the grandson, "How did I ever have time for a full time job?":lol::lol:


Amen to that. Since abandoning the 9 to 5+++ in November 2009, I've come to realise that stress is caused by having to spend time with people either you don't like or who don't have anything in common with you, apart from mutual dislike. I now spend all my time only with people I like, and the difference is huge.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

John you have got that right. I was a supervisor of 18 people when I left in Dec of 2009. Working for the government was a royal pain. I just talked to one of my friends who is still working and he say the sequester is really making their job unbearable. My blood pressure is down and they may take me off my pills altogether later this year if it will stay good. I can say without a doubt I don't miss work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations Bernie,it doesn't surprise me in the least, you are a real pro.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats Bernie--Enjoy the job as long as it doesn't become work. Retired life is great as long as you keep the hobby going without deadlines.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Thanks Dick. I do understand and that is my intent. If it becomes a 5 day all day job with deadlines I am done. I am in it for fun and make a little extra for some toys......errrrrrr I mean tools then I am happy.


----------

